# War Gear



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

So I was sitting back, and I started thinking about some epic fights between the current top dogs, since I love to dream about one day the story progressing somewhere, but then it hit me. I dont know what half the guys fight with.

I thought I knew most or could look it up, but then I saw too many discrepancies, like Guilleman. He has the gauntlets that were passed down to Calgar, but in some of the models he has a big ass sword, and it is said that Sang, uses a sword too, but in the Blood Angels omnibus they have a sacred spear.

If you know of a certain main character, such as an elite chaos champion, a primarch, chapter master, or even some of the various kick ass alien main cast. Post what the weapon they wield is, and since everyone likes pictures, some form of visual image of them with said weapon is always appreciated.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

CJay said:


> I thought I knew most or could look it up, but then I saw too many discrepancies, like Guilleman. He has the gauntlets that were passed down to Calgar, but in some of the models he has a big ass sword, and it is said that Sang, uses a sword too, but in the Blood Angels omnibus they have a sacred spear.


Do keep in mind that when it comes to primarchs, a number of them were known to have more than one weapon in their respective arsenals. Its possible that Guilliman wielded the gauntlets at one point, but favoured a blade more.

It can also come down to different writers or artists and what some consider canon vs not canon. Some do not consider the Spear of Telosto wielded by Sanginius to be canon though some, like myself*, believe otherwise. The same can hold true for the Soulspear of Rogal Dorn, a weapon sacrewd to the Soul Drinkers.



*I work under the belief that it is all or nothing, either all of the material produced in black library novels is canon or none of it is. If things are retconned, then so be it, but overall its all or nothing.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Guilliman 'problem' is easily solved- he didn't acquire the Gauntlets till post-Heresy.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh that makes sense then. I like him with the sword myself, what was his martial status compared to the others?










Since no one seems to want to participate in the task, I will go first.

Maugan Ra, dudes the Pheonix King for the Dark Reapers. His weapon is kind of well known, but to those that don't know Eldar well, he wields a shuri cannon, not the usual missile launcher of the DR, that has a scythe attachment.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

CJay said:


> Since no one seems to want to participate in the task, I will go first.
> 
> Maugan Ra, dudes the Pheonix King for the Dark Reapers. His weapon is kind of well known, but to those that don't know Eldar well, he wields a shuri cannon, not the usual missile launcher of the DR, that has a scythe attachment.


Ahh, that brings back memories. Eldar were my first ever 40K army way back in 1991 (and responsible for leading me away from Warhammer Fantasy forever :laugh. 

Though Maugan Ra didn't appear till the 1994 Codex I believe he was the only other unit in the entire Eldar army to wield a Shuriken Cannon besides the Harlequin Death Jesters and it was called the 'Maugetar'.

I haven't looked at the Eldar in a long while so I couldn't say whether that still holds true.

I actually used Maugan Ra as the basis for a Chaos Sorcerer conversion called 'Rardain', I entered into Golden Demon in 94'.











Didn't do too badly as I recall, though by today's standards it's pretty naf! :grin:


----------

